# Reducing flow on fluval 306 canister filter



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

You can adjust the flow down to almost nothing using the flow lever. I do not think it will do any harm to it to run it that way long term although the only time I turn mine down is when I feed frozen foods. 

That is a lot of filter for a 10 gallon tank but if you use a spray bar with big holes you may not have to turn it down as far and still not have an uncomfortable amount of current. A foam intake cover would help keep any small fish from getting stuck to the intake as well.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

My 206 has no flow control on it. The only way I know to slow the flow would be to add a vale to the return. That could be a pain with hose that comes with the filter.


----------



## Dc5 (Jul 6, 2015)

^ Are you sure? It's that Aqua stop valve that need you need to adjust which is the white tab if you have the 6 series of Fluval canister filter.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

From the manual? 
Page 7 , first paragraph, last sentence. 
Quote:
AquaStop Valve
During filtration, you can also use the AquaStop valve lever to regulate water flow, without harming the motor or its components.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Dc5 said:


> ^ Are you sure? It's that Aqua stop valve that need you need to adjust which is the white tab if you have the 6 series of Fluval canister filter.


I guess I never new it could be used for flow control. I learn something today.

PlantedRich

Who read manuals I'm a male and we never read instructions.  Just like asking for directions.


----------

